

Ability to search source code still not implemented in BitBucket after 3 years - koesie10
https://bitbucket.org/site/master/issue/2874/ability-to-search-source-code-bb-39

======
mcx
I find Atlassian's product offering to be incredibly lackluster. For a company
that doesn't focus on having a sales team, with a $3bn+ valuation, where is
the engineering resources? They have many tickets that have been outstanding
for years requesting simple features like these. For example the Jira restful
api doesn't support bulk editing of tickets. I'm going to learn Java so I can
just write the damn plugin for it myself. I also have to say the Jira restful
api could be better... custom field names return as 'customfield_22939',
seriously?

------
chris_wot
?!? Why?

~~~
lstamour
"git grep" is easy enough? Of course it defeats the point of having a git repo
website... That said, even if they add it, these are the folks responsible for
JIRA's search -- don't expect it to be intuitive. At all. ;-)

